# Wilkinson rotary processor



## kfbphoto (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi I have a complete Wilkinson British made rotary processor, Superb machine. However I have not used it for many years and can not find the instructions. Especially with regard to processing large format film . As I recall the print holders are used. 
Does anyone have a copy of the instructions and could send me a copy or can help in any way with information.
many thanks in advance
kfb


----------



## speedprintbox111 (Dec 30, 2010)

i have drums,instructions and control panel looking to sell on if your interested please contact me.based in stockport
regards
speedprintbox111


----------

